# 3rd Annual Maltese Picnic



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Picnic

i found this on the Northcentral malt rescue homepage


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I was up at Arlington Int'l for the pet expo a few weekends ago and stopped by the Northcentral booth...I picked up a flyer and my mom and I are probably going to go with Pippin and Colby. This should be a lot of fun...Pippin has never seen another malt other than my mom's so I'm curious to see how he reacts.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Kristi,this is kinda off topic (good thing this isnt MO,theyd kick me off LOL)but,when I was looking at the meetup I noticed they have several babies for adoption from MUSCATINE,NOT TOO FAR FROM US.Wink,Wink Just thought Id give you a heads up.I wish I could save all these babies.Sigh,my house and pocketbook isnt big enough,although my heart sure is!
A cutie!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you join the Yahoo group associated with Northcentral Maltese Rescue, you can see the pictures from last year's picnic:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MalteseBehaviorandTraining/

I had the opportunity to go last year. One of the foster mom's in Greensboro invited me to travel with her and her mom, but it was just too long a trip from North Carolina with a diabetic dog.

It's an annual event and sounds like evryone who goes has a blast! It's also a fundraiser as they have an auction so if anyone has anything to donate, its for such a good cause.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your allowed to bring your baby?? 

I wish I was closer... it looks like alot of fun and very informative!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tundar and I will be there I think.... It isn't far from me at all. I work in chicago but I live just over the IL line in WI. So anyone need info on where to stay or what not please let me know. 


~D


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

I wonder if they have Maltese day at the park in Florida? 

That would be Sweet. I tried to plan a Maltese get together but that didnt work.... Any information please let me know....


Thanks


----------

